# Tomato and Basil; What other veggies to plant together?



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I know I'm a bit late on this thread and I'm just a hobby gardener...but planting Tomato and Basil together just makes sense. 

Green Beans and Corn also work together in a small garden setting. The corn stalks are a natural ladder for the beans to grow up. Don't mix melons and squash as sometimes they cross and you get a funky hybrid. Same with cucumbers and melons. 

Any other suggestions for do's and don'ts in gardens? 

Oh, Epsom Salts in tomato plant's work very well. Magnesium Sulfate strengthens the stalks and enriches the fruit. It also works on ornamental bushes like Gardenias. 

Thanks


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Don't smoke near tomato plants. They can catch tobacco mosaic virus.

Plant marigolds in with the veggies, they exude a chemical from their roots that retard nematode worms.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Plant root crops by the dark of the moon. Above ground crops when the moon is bright. A bunch of farmers told me that so its bound to be right. Think it come from the Farmers Almanac originally. Speaking of gardening and plant identification sorta lol. Anyway I had this old drunk black guy tell me one time..."The young bucks come around here with some green stuff and trying to get me to smoke it..saying it was maijuana. I looked at that stuff and could tell it wasn't nothing but Alfalfa."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My old Dad-In-Law swears that if you want to hide your marijuana from the Federales, plant some Okra in the same field, they give off the same thermal ID. 

I have no idea how and why the old bastard knows this or shared it with me?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

As a general rule, brisket goes well with beer and boobs.

OK seriously. Tomato goes good with onions, carrots, basil, chives, parsley and a few others. Here is a good chart:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Also, I don't trust the time to harvest. I just harvested the first batch of radishes. Supposed to take 20 something days. Ended up being over a month.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> As a general rule, brisket goes well with beer and boobs.
> 
> View attachment 11022


Ark,

I'm sending you this Private Message to let you know to keep these things on the downlow. You know I'm gonna name my next strip club "Brisket Beer and Boobs!" Plus you'll get free lap dances for life...and I don't even know what a lap dance is!

Shhhhh...


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Squash, broccoli, carrots, sun flowers, lettuce and green beans.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

garlic maybe? or some chards I planted some Swiss chard and it grew out of control.


----------



## beast (Nov 1, 2014)

corn and potatoes with eggplant
corn and pumpkins
corn and pole beans
eggplant and beans
garlic and tomatoes
marigolds with tomatoes or peppers

and btw, tobacco mosaic virus affects all of the nightshade family
tomatoes, peppers and potatoes
if youre a smoker, wash your hands before touching these


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

I don't know if this is a do or don't; but I use two hanging garden things every year. I mix Tomatoes with bell peppers and the "top" and "bottom" plant is normally a hot pepper of some type. This year its two Carolina Reapers and two Ghost peppers... I never had any problem with those; but if I am doing something wrong I would love some advice from a green thumb 

And I get on my tomatoes when I see Tommy the Tomato trying to light a smoke. He's been trying to cut back and move onto the patch; but he is going through a stressful weak so I let it go after a guilt trip about his Tommy Jr tomatoes...


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

nasturtium and lettuce


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Peas and Carrots!


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2015)

Last year my carrots did great with tomatoes and peppers, okra, and basil made another excellent combination.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Here's some stuff I found researching the orchard: Chives under apple trees to combat apple scab. Legumes (I used peas; beans or clover should be good too) under nut trees; they need a lot of nitrogen. Peaches apparently like berry plants (I put the peach in a naturally occurring blackberry patch; doing well so far).

This year I tried the trick of putting corn and beans around the perimeter of the garden, squashes on the inside with radishes left to go to seed around each squash. It's supposed to deter those evil squash beetles. So far so good!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Some of Slippy's famous raised beds with various vegetables/herbs. The last pic is some sort of flower we think. Mrs S found a baggie with large seeds (the size of corn kernels) it was labeled M. Flower. We planted them for fun and we have no idea what it is. So far a vining plant that has yet to flower....so I put some bottles on sticks to give it something to climb. We'll wait and see what it is.

View attachment 11509


View attachment 11510


View attachment 11511


View attachment 11512


View attachment 11513


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Dad always intermingled corn, pumpkins and squash.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Some of Slippy's famous raised beds with various vegetables/herbs. The last pic is some sort of flower we think. Mrs S found a baggie with large seeds (the size of corn kernels) it was labeled M. Flower. We planted them for fun and we have no idea what it is. So far a vining plant that has yet to flower....so I put some bottles on sticks to give it something to climb. We'll wait and see what it is.
> 
> View attachment 11513


Slippy, I think that is moon flower. When it flowers the flowers start to open at dusk. It is interesting to watch them open. You can harvest the seeds in the late fall to have them next year.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

anything and everything you can and have space for.


----------

